# Is live yoghurt ok to give to a dog with a dicky tummy?



## MissMincePie&Brandy (12 August 2010)

As above.

She was fine this morning. We went for a 1.5 hour walk along the river bank very early this morning, (that was about 5 hours ago) but she's now got a loudly rumbling tummy and the runs.  She didn't pick anything up on the walk, but she did go into the river at one point.

My OH says to give her live youghurt. The only live yoghurt I've got is onken blueberry flavour. (?)   I'm trying to tempt her to have a drink, but she's not interested.

(this sounds like a really stupid, numpty question, but thought I'd ask.  Obviously I'll take her to the vet is there's no improvement within 24 hours)


----------



## Spudlet (12 August 2010)

I'd probably get some plain stuff, but yes. When mine was off the vet gave him pro-kohlin, but said that if he was still a bit off when it was all gone to give him natural yogurt, as other than the fact that pro-kohlin has a binding agent in it, it is much the same stuff.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 August 2010)

I feed mine a live culture every day, has done wonders for his coat and general wellbeing.


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 August 2010)

ours get pro biotic atleast once aweek and gets that as her food substitute when she has an upset tummy. as she is so big she cant be actually starved!! However plain would be better blueberry may just upset them more


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 August 2010)

When ours have a gippy tummy we give them a "Gastrine" tablet (think they're a Bob Martin's brand). That seems to do the trick. We wrap it up in a piece of cheese and it goes down a treat!

Have never heard of live yoghurt - will try it.


----------



## Sarah1 (12 August 2010)

As others have said there's no problems but would probably get some plain stuff!
If you find your dog is off her food or it's making runs worse etc our vet always advises feeding boiled chicken & plain boiled rice to a dog with a sensitive tummy.
Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Kellys Heroes (12 August 2010)

Plain stuff is a miracle worker!
Our GSD has a dicky tummy maybe 3 times a week due to her (much needed) medication and we can hear her tummy gurgling (its called bourbourigmi (spelling VERY probably wrong!)) - as soon as we hear it going, she has half a bowlful of "yoggie"  and it sorts it right out.
Our girls love it.
K x


----------



## SKY (12 August 2010)

give proboioic one, sorry spelt wrong, it is the best to tummy.


----------



## blackcob (12 August 2010)

Sarah1 said:



			As others have said there's no problems but would probably get some plain stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Oops. 







(Before you all howl with rage she is merely licking the residue from the pot, not eating a whole one. )


----------



## keeperscottage (13 August 2010)

I have to be VERY careful what Ruby, our Springer, eats because of dodgy tum but when her tummy is upset, I give her live yoghurt plus Yakult.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 August 2010)

the other good thing is a chunk of gingerbread. It neutralizes the acid in the stomach.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (13 August 2010)

Thank you everyone. I popped to the shop and got her some plain live yoghurt yesterday, which she enjoyed.  I'm pleased to say that normal functions have resumed this morning!


----------



## Sarah1 (13 August 2010)

blackcob said:



			Oops. 







(Before you all howl with rage she is merely licking the residue from the pot, not eating a whole one. )
		
Click to expand...

Mine does that too!!!!!!!  Her favourite thing is when I have a yoghurt & she gets the pot afterwards!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (13 August 2010)

Sarah1 said:



			Mine does that too!!!!!!!  Her favourite thing is when I have a yoghurt & she gets the pot afterwards! 

Click to expand...



I like the way she holds the pot with her hands.  LOL


----------

